# Wheres the best cheap quirky jewelry??



## spittingpink (Oct 2, 2011)

So, I need to get some stocking filler type funky jewelry for a friend (we're talking no more than Â£5 inc p&amp;p), she has quite topshop, gail bardy, asos type taste, largely metals and stones (not plasticy stuff).

I also got her some soapy things and sweeties and I'm totally reusing my last glossy box to wrap it in! any other ideas would be appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late response but eBay!!!  You get some really great pieces for cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Dec 19, 2011)

If you have a Forever 21 close by, they always have cute &amp; cheap stuff.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 19, 2011)

h&amp;m, forever 21, flea markets!


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 20, 2011)

H&amp;M. I like Forever Twenty-One, but they have a strict no return policy with jewellrey, so be careful. UO &amp; Anthropologie clearance/sale sections also have some gems. For some stuff that's a bit pricier but not T&amp;Co level - House of Harlow, and Kenneth Jay Lane. Both freuently go on sale on shopbop, bluefly, hautelook, and the like.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if you have a Charming Charlie store near you. They have great jewelry and accessories.


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 21, 2011)

I make western jewelry!

But any of the trendy stores will have cute jewelry


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thrift stores!


----------



## davidmartin (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi ...i suggest you one name  india emporium You get some really great pieces for cheap .....


----------



## Pancua (Jan 16, 2012)

Compass Trading Company has some interesting pieices as does Charming Charlies.

http://www.compasstradingco.com/

http://charmingcharlie.com/

Or check out Etsy


----------



## ladybug88 (Jan 19, 2012)

craigslist!


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 19, 2012)

If there is a Charming Charlie in your area check it out. They have very inexpensive awesome, quirky jewelry.


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 21, 2012)

Try to check in this link http://www.galibardy.com/earrings.htm you can find plenty of earrings and you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 21, 2012)

Try to visit this link http://www.galibardy.com/earrings.htm and you can find affordable earrings and beautiful designs that will suite to your choice.


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 17, 2013)

I have seen the jewellery which is looking the same as you have given the description at fashionable online store. The store has a funky collection of jewellery which is looking so cute to be wear on regular basis and their price is also as per the budget.


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jan 17, 2013)

Loads of great ideas but I have been shopping for quirky jewellery too. I got a great find in the Oliver Bonas sale! A really cute vintage rabbit necklace for 8 quid! http://www.oliverbonas.com/sale/clearance/jewellery_accessories_1/nck_rabbit_bm_w_plating_exc_gold_vintage_gold.htm


----------

